# Any other Sensors feeling angry with Gen Z and LGBTQ+



## L'homme Unique (7 mo ago)

As a sensor, I value things the way they originally were. I am aware people can be ****, but I am mad at Gen Z. I mean I understand as a Millennial how people complain about our group being the tech addicts(I was born in 90s) And it especially triggers me on how Gen Z freely swaps genders. Like I heard my high school wasted $300,000 dollars just for gender neutral bathrooms! What?! This is the atrocity I am talking about. I am fine with gay people, but people must stay true to their Fi if they are gonna jump in this. I am a Ti user not a Fi, so I don't apply to this. Tons of money is getting wasted on Gender-Neutral bathrooms because of a bunch of Gen-Z donkeys. Like everyone has a */va*, go to your biological gender bathrooms. Like its just peeing, it's not a hype. Sorry Gen-Z and xxFPs, I just bullied you. But Sensors(specifically the Sentinels) probably feel my pain which is why I placed this post in the Sentinels of Analyst/Diplomat/Sentinel/Explorer, since Sentinels keep it traditional (I mean I feel like an ESTJ despite being an ISTP(people say its called shadow functions).


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

AFAIK here they have only changed single stalls to gender neutrals in some public spaces. Think at one school they tried to change all toilets to gender neutral but the (gen z) girlies fought back.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Every single bathroom should allow both girls and boys except for lockerroom bathrooms which should remain gender specific. 

Also get rid of urinals. You can urinate in toilets and females can't use them. So when making a bathroom that allows both you need the same ingredients for any gender: toilet, sink, privacy, soap, drying method, mirror, toilet paper. Nothing else is needed and this is good for every person on the planet. Add extra stuff if you want to but it's not needed. Urinals take up too much space and benefit only men so they shouldn't be included considering you can piss in a toilet.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

I don't know what you would spend 300k on? The school already has 10 or more bathrooms which is enough for everybody. Just go to the bathroom anywhere you want imo. Going to listen to the sign on the front of the door instead of being a free human being? Dumb.


----------



## L'homme Unique (7 mo ago)

they had to bulldoze and rebuild the same shit all over again since the bathrooms were hard to reach. that's why it's $300,000


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

L'homme Unique said:


> they had to bulldoze and rebuild the same shit all over again since the bathrooms were hard to reach. that's why it's $300,000


Wdym hard to reach? Were they up 6 flights of stairs?


----------



## L'homme Unique (7 mo ago)

Well my high schools like a bunch of 5 floor cubes, the bathroom's in the middle, and they had to screw up all the buildings


----------



## L P (May 30, 2017)

LGBT is annoying af. There I said it. You're gay. OK. Be gay. Stop trying to make being gay the center of everybody else who isn't gay's universe. Other people don't have to give a damn about who you sleep with. Good lord. You want respect? You don't get it by shaming people into it. As long as people let you be free to do what you want to do and are punished for causing you harm, then wtf else do you want? The world to revolve around your sexuality? Good grief, yall are like 0.000what of the population again? Sorry but it's all comes down to a numbers game, you are not common, therefore you values and worldview will also be just as uncommon as you. Being a minority is a reality, it's not oppression.


----------



## OrchidSugar (5 mo ago)

Meh. Try moving to some areas in Europe where many public bathrooms are for everybody's use. Or some areas in Asia where the bathrooms are located outside of the building and used by multiple establishments. People are just focused on peeing. 

The concept of a gender-neutral bathroom is basically a rebranded version of the multiuse family bathrooms we already have. New signage would save a lot of money. I also think that schools have a lot of things that they could be designating that money for. Teachers are mostly poorly paid and purchasing their own supplies and working overtime, for example.

I would recommend doing some shadow work though. Because if you are this angered, triggered, and in pain, that's a problem. It has happened to me many times until I uncovered that within me there is exactly the same thing that I hated. For example, your disdain for Fi-leaning Gen Z's and xxFPs. The irony is that you are also very emotional. And strongly tied to your morals. Or your need to strongly identify with being a "Sentinel." Isn't that something like a gatekeeper of tradition? In your unwavering quest to uphold tradition, one might say that this also exhibits a certain inflexible idealism. You see what I mean? Some shadow work should really help.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

OrchidSugar said:


> Meh. Try moving to some areas in Europe where many public bathrooms are for everybody's use. Or some areas in Asia where the bathrooms are located outside of the building and used by multiple establishments. People are just focused on peeing.
> 
> The concept of a gender-neutral bathroom is basically a rebranded version of the multiuse family bathrooms we already have. New signage would save a lot of money. I also think that schools have a lot of things that they could be designating that money for. Teachers are mostly poorly paid and purchasing their own supplies and working overtime, for example.
> 
> I would recommend doing some shadow work though. Because if you are this angered, triggered, and in pain, that's a problem. It has happened to me many times until I uncovered that within me there is exactly the same thing that I hated. For example, your disdain for Fi-leaning Gen Z's and xxFPs. The irony is that you are also very emotional. And strongly tied to your morals. Or your need to strongly identify with being a "Sentinel." Isn't that something like a gatekeeper of tradition? In your unwavering quest to uphold tradition, one might say that this also exhibits a certain inflexible idealism. You see what I mean? Some shadow work should really help.


I would much rather have seen 300k being spent filling teachers pockets. Because bathrooms without a remodel will still be there, serving the same purpose it has served since they were put there. If it ain't broke don't fix it. Especially if it'll cost 300k. 

I would like to echo shadow work. Indeed there is hypocrisy. Generally it's not a good idea to "take sides" except during actual warfare or in cases of siding with loved ones. There's no reason to target a community who are different over petty shit like that. If they are being unreasonable and affecting everybody in a negative or major way, then consider engaging in political warfare. Until then, no need to take sides or be extreme. They're people you live with them. We exist together, not separately. Consider BUILDING relationships with them instead of DESTROYING relationships with them. Unless of course there is reason for all out war.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

I would rather the government stop giving kick backs to large corporations. Whether it is cuts or subsidizing. I'd rather the government stop exploiting LGBT issues by selling it in the name of affirmative action so all the politicians can all make a profit and get tax breaks, which is NOT the same thing as what you are complaining about. 

I do not have an issue with LGBT friendly public and safe spaces.

Anyways there are MANY other things that the government needs to stop wasting money on IMO. Neutral bathrooms is fine by me.

Also just a heads up LGB not the same as T, just noticed you seem confused.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

OrchidSugar said:


> Meh. Try moving to some areas in Europe where many public bathrooms are for everybody's use. Or some areas in Asia where the bathrooms are located outside of the building and used by multiple establishments. People are just focused on peeing.
> 
> The concept of a gender-neutral bathroom is basically a rebranded version of the multiuse family bathrooms we already have. New signage would save a lot of money. I also think that schools have a lot of things that they could be designating that money for. Teachers are mostly poorly paid and purchasing their own supplies and working overtime, for example.
> 
> I would recommend doing some shadow work though. Because if you are this angered, triggered, and in pain, that's a problem. It has happened to me many times until I uncovered that within me there is exactly the same thing that I hated. For example, your disdain for Fi-leaning Gen Z's and xxFPs. The irony is that you are also very emotional. And strongly tied to your morals. Or your need to strongly identify with being a "Sentinel." Isn't that something like a gatekeeper of tradition? In your unwavering quest to uphold tradition, one might say that this also exhibits a certain inflexible idealism. You see what I mean? Some shadow work should really help.


I honestly just assumed this is a regular user that is actually on the reverse side of the issue, trying to Troll. But what do I know.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

L P said:


> LGBT is annoying af. There I said it. You're gay. OK. Be gay. Stop trying to make being gay the center of everybody else who isn't gay's universe. Other people don't have to give a damn about who you sleep with. Good lord. You want respect? You don't get it by shaming people into it. As long as people let you be free to do what you want to do and are punished for causing you harm, then wtf else do you want? The world to revolve around your sexuality? Good grief, yall are like 0.000what of the population again? Sorry but it's all comes down to a numbers game, you are not common, therefore you values and worldview will also be just as uncommon as you. Being a minority is a reality, it's not oppression.


Ok 

Eh 

But what does that have to do with bathrooms


----------



## Necrofantasia (Feb 26, 2014)

It's not a waste. If anything it's more private thus hygienic in a sense. Individual stalls really should have always been the norm.

In the greater scheme of things bathrooms are just being modified for improved communal use. 

In any case imagine giving this much of a shit about bathroom accommodations....


----------



## melody5697 (Apr 19, 2015)

I'm an INFP and technically gen Z (or I might be a millennial, depending on where you draw the line; I was born in 1997), but I agree. Btw, it's biological SEX, not gender. Gender was not synonymous with sex until the BS concept of "gender identity" was born from a seriously unethical experiment in which a boy's penis was destroyed in a botched circumcision and a doctor convinced his parents to just raise him as a girl instead. The poor kid was never okay with being a girl, and when he found out as an adult that he was actually a man, he began living as a man. People concluded from this experiment that everyone has an inborn "gender identity" (before this, gender was a grammatical thing) that can't be changed, but this kid was horrifically ABUSED! That doctor forced him to do sexual things with his twin brother to condition him into being a girl or something crazy like that! Nothing can be concluded from that except that child abuse really screws people up!!! He committed suicide, btw.

Edit: I would like to clarify my views. I recognize that some people experience serious emotional distress due to society's idea of what people of their biological sex are supposed to be like, and that some people experience serious emotional distress because of their bodies. This obviously sucks. I'm sorry that people have to experience that. I think that you should be free to be yourself, and that if you're an adult, you should be free to medically transition. I also do respect people's preferred pronouns. I just don't think that the issue here is really a mismatch between your body and who you are. I think the issue is society's expectations. I do not hate trans people.


Purrfessor said:


> Every single bathroom should allow both girls and boys except for lockerroom bathrooms which should remain gender specific.


No. Bad idea. You know why we have separate bathrooms for men and women? Men have a physical advantage over women. A bathroom is a secluded space where something bad could happen without anyone knowing until it's too late to intervene. A man could attack a woman in the bathroom. There weren't always separate bathrooms for men and women, but they started doing it that way to PROTECT WOMEN. There are still men out there who want to hurt women! We NEED to keep having the option for women to use separate bathrooms!!!


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

melody5697 said:


> I'm an INFP and technically gen Z (or I might be a millennial, depending on where you draw the line; I was born in 1997), but I agree. Btw, it's biological SEX, not gender. Gender was not synonymous with sex until the BS concept of "gender identity" was born from a seriously unethical experiment in which a boy's penis was destroyed in a botched circumcision and a doctor convinced his parents to just raise him as a girl instead. The poor kid was never okay with being a girl, and when he found out as an adult that he was actually a man, he began living as a man. People concluded from this experiment that everyone has an inborn "gender identity" (before this, gender was a grammatical thing) that can't be changed, but this kid was horrifically ABUSED! That doctor forced him to do sexual things with his twin brother to condition him into being a girl or something crazy like that! Nothing can be concluded from that except that child abuse really screws people up!!! He committed suicide, btw.
> 
> No. Bad idea. You know why we have separate bathrooms for men and women? Men have a physical advantage over women. A bathroom is a secluded space where something bad could happen without anyone knowing until it's too late to intervene. A man could attack a woman in the bathroom. There weren't always separate bathrooms for men and women, but they started doing it that way to PROTECT WOMEN. There are still men out there who want to hurt women! We NEED to keep having the option for women to use separate bathrooms!!!


You do realize that assaulting women is illegal right? And people who do illegal things aren't afraid of breaking rules. So a man interested in assaulting a woman can walk into the woman's bathroom and assault her. Making them separate and having "rules" isn't going to stop a man looking to fuck a ho up. It's not like there's security in there, there's no gate that only females have the power to open. Separate bathrooms is a "false sense of security" thing and not really rooted in REALITY.


----------



## cyber-bully (6 mo ago)

Definitely me
Not all of us are mental gymnastics terminally online forever victims
I like some points but tend to dislike most other lgbt+ people and it's hard to have a real conversation with everyone trying to dox each other, even if you try really hard to fit in. I'd really just rather hang out with highly conservative people at this point
It started as a political strategy but some people internalized that ideology i guess

I support gender changes for fun and am N dom but there's just way more fun things that money could be spent on if people didn’t turn their trauma into their personality and fought all attempts to overcome it

Are you sure they aren’t doing this as a cover up for grabbing money?


----------



## melody5697 (Apr 19, 2015)

Purrfessor said:


> You do realize that assaulting women is illegal right? And people who do illegal things aren't afraid of breaking rules. So a man interested in assaulting a woman can walk into the woman's bathroom and assault her. Making them separate and having "rules" isn't going to stop a man looking to fuck a ho up. It's not like there's security in there, there's no gate that only females have the power to open. Separate bathrooms is a "false sense of security" thing and not really rooted in REALITY.


Welp. I just found out that what I heard wasn't even true to begin with. Apparently it wasn't that men and women shared public bathrooms before. It was that public bathrooms were for MEN ONLY. THEN they started adding bathrooms for women when women had NOTHING before. I apologize for spreading misinformation. That being said... I think there might possibly be issues for some religious groups if we stopped having separate bathrooms for men and women. I'd have to ask around, though.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

melody5697 said:


> Welp. I just found out that what I heard wasn't even true to begin with. Apparently it wasn't that men and women shared public bathrooms before. It was that public bathrooms were for MEN ONLY. THEN they started adding bathrooms for women when women had NOTHING before. I apologize for spreading misinformation. That being said... I think there might possibly be issues for some religious groups if we stopped having separate bathrooms for men and women. I'd have to ask around, though.


These are public bathrooms. Religions don't have enough power over public spaces to dictate terms. Unless the bathrooms are inside their churches.


----------



## melody5697 (Apr 19, 2015)

Purrfessor said:


> These are public bathrooms. Religions don't have enough power over public spaces to dictate terms. Unless the bathrooms are inside their churches.


Sorry. That was a dumb thing for me to say anyway. I've never actually heard about anyone from either of the religions I was thinking of complaining about this issue, so it probably isn't actually an issue. I should've done research before suggesting it could be an issue at all.


----------

